# Over Under Shotgun Price



## Monty4x4 (Dec 3, 2016)

I guess I could post this in the general firearms forum, but looking for some more technical talk here.  I have a pile of guns but none are what I would consider very expensive, $1000 or more.  1)  I am not wealthy.  2)  I take good care of my things so usually I can go middle road and my gear performs and lasts.  

Well, I want to buy my first O/U bird and skeet gun, and I am just wondering why they are so expensive.  There are very few under the $700, $800 or even $900 range.  Mossberg, Stoeger, Tristar and Legacy seem to the companies in my price range.  That said though, I would like to spend only $500 or $600 but not sure that's even possible.  I know I will forego ejectors which is fine with me, but what about the building process makes for so few economy options?  And does anyone know of any other makers in my price range?  It will probably only be taken out of the case 10 times a year, if that.  If I had to guess number of rounds, I would say less than 500 a year.  

Thanks everyone for any input you can give.


----------



## bullgator (Dec 3, 2016)

Well there's a couple of technical reasons and a bunch of cosmetic reasons. 
First is regulating the barrels. This is the process of getting both barrels to line up and hit the same. It's not unusual for lesser guns to have two different points of impact. Regulating the barrels, if done right, adds to the cost. 
Another reason is the trigger system. Most modern O/Us have one trigger working two firing pins. Getting the system to switch from one to the other reliably requires proper design from engineers who know their stuff. The key word is "reliably" , as any firearms company can't throw in a "that'll do" trigger in. Of course it's not them pulling the trigger when it fails. There are two basic types of triggers for two barrel guns, mechanical and inertia. 
That should help get you started in doing some research.
BTW I believe you can find some decent guns for not too much over a grand.


----------



## jglenn (Dec 3, 2016)

if you are going to shoot a lot of skeet then find yourself a steel receiver Yildiz..  The average Yildiz that Academy sells is an aluminum receiver.. mine has been great but I only shoot it on the dove field and an occasional quail hunt.. 

easily the best O/U at it's price.. Steel receivers are right around $500 while the aluminum are close to $400.. Single selective trigger and auto ejectors at those prices... Nice wood too.


----------



## Monty4x4 (Dec 3, 2016)

bullgator said:


> Well there's a couple of technical reasons and a bunch of cosmetic reasons.
> First is regulating the barrels. This is the process of getting both barrels to line up and hit the same. It's not unusual for lesser guns to have two different points of impact. Regulating the barrels, if done right, adds to the cost.
> Another reason is the trigger system. Most modern O/Us have one trigger working two firing pins. Getting the system to switch from one to the other reliably requires proper design from engineers who know their stuff. The key word is "reliably" , as any firearms company can't throw in a "that'll do" trigger in. Of course it's not them pulling the trigger when it fails. There are two basic types of triggers for two barrel guns, mechanical and inertia.
> That should help get you started in doing some research.
> BTW I believe you can find some decent guns for not too much over a grand.



Thank you, that helps and makes sense!  

If I decide to stay away from these budget guns, do you have any recommendations on the better of the bunch in that 'not much over a grand' category?


----------



## model88_308 (Dec 3, 2016)

In your price range, I'd be sure to look at some CZ models. Here's a couple examples,  

CZ Mallard 12ga:

https://www.gunsamerica.com/975348547/CZ-MALLARD-12GA-O-U.htm

CZ Canvasback 12ga (Made by Hugla)

https://www.gunsamerica.com/954004424/CZ-USA-CANVASBACK-O-U-12GA-2.htm

CZ has an excellent reputation for building & importing quality firearms. 

Good Luck!


----------



## Monty4x4 (Dec 3, 2016)

jglenn said:


> if you are going to shoot a lot of skeet then find yourself a steel receiver Yildiz..  The average Yildiz that Academy sells is an aluminum receiver.. mine has been great but I only shoot it on the dove field and an occasional quail hunt..
> 
> easily the best O/U at it's price.. Steel receivers are right around $500 while the aluminum are close to $400.. Single selective trigger and auto ejectors at those prices... Nice wood too.



Hadnt looked at these yet.  Thank you!


----------



## Monty4x4 (Dec 3, 2016)

model88_308 said:


> In your price range, I'd be sure to look at some CZ models. Here's a couple examples,
> 
> CZ Mallard 12ga:
> 
> ...



Sure will, thanks!  I thought CZ's were in the higher tier.


----------



## K80 (Dec 3, 2016)

No, they are lower tier.  Browning and Beretta are mid tier.  Krieghoff and Perazzi are high tier.

Reliability, serviceability, and demand are reasons for price.  My great grandkids will be able to shoot my K80 in completion with confidence on the reliability.


----------



## weagle (Dec 3, 2016)

The best value out there will be a used gun by a good manufacturer.  There are some good bargains if you can live with fixed chokes and barrels under 30"

25+ years ago everyone wanted 26" barrels except the trap shooters.  Now 30" is the standard and many are 32" and 34".

That means the shorter barrel guns are sold at a discount.  

The SKBs and Ithacas built by SKB are extremely reliable guns and they can be found on gunbroker for $600 - $750.  I would go that route every time vs buying an econo new gun.  Look for a model 500, 600, 700 with 28" plus barrels.


----------



## bullgator (Dec 3, 2016)

Take a look at Franchi as well. Beretta it the parent company and I believe the Instinct L can be had new around $1100-1200 if you shop.


----------



## Monty4x4 (Dec 4, 2016)

Awesome, thanks everyone!  Good info and ideas.


----------



## buff14 (Dec 4, 2016)

I bought one of the yildiz a couple of years back and have been very pleased.


----------



## jmoser (Dec 5, 2016)

I have a CZ Redhead [.410] and shot a 22 at skeet first time I fired it.  Nothing but great reviews on all the CZ models; I would not hesitate to buy any of their guns.  [As noted they are made by Huglu in Turkey.]

Also as noted the Ithaca / SKBs are wonderful guns and can be found used for reasonable prices.


----------



## tad1 (Dec 5, 2016)

As noted earlier, the older SKB japan made O/U guns are pretty solid for the money.  I own and shoot one in 28ga.  You could get one with fixed chokes in your price range for sure.  I don't have much experience with the CZ's(made by Huglu) although dad did own a Huglu bought new maybe 15 yrs ago and It did double on him a time or two.  He doesn't own that one any longer! So Ive always been leery of cheaper O/U guns, even without proof that they are inferior.
Not to discourage you, but a nice reliable autoloader is hard to beat for skeet/birds especially if you won't be shooting thousands of rounds/yr.  Soft shooting and versatile.
You could push your price range upward and get into maybe a clean used beretta gun, especially since you take good care of your stuff it would always be there to sell/trade if desired.  And probably maintain or increase in value.
                   JT


----------



## Monty4x4 (Dec 8, 2016)

tad1 said:


> As noted earlier, the older SKB japan made O/U guns are pretty solid for the money.  I own and shoot one in 28ga.  You could get one with fixed chokes in your price range for sure.  I don't have much experience with the CZ's(made by Huglu) although dad did own a Huglu bought new maybe 15 yrs ago and It did double on him a time or two.  He doesn't own that one any longer! So Ive always been leery of cheaper O/U guns, even without proof that they are inferior.
> Not to discourage you, but a nice reliable autoloader is hard to beat for skeet/birds especially if you won't be shooting thousands of rounds/yr.  Soft shooting and versatile.
> You could push your price range upward and get into maybe a clean used beretta gun, especially since you take good care of your stuff it would always be there to sell/trade if desired.  And probably maintain or increase in value.
> JT



Good info here, thanks!  I am def wanting an O/U, I have a pump gun for birds and skeet now, just always wanted the O/U.  Autoloaders dont interest me, at least now.    I'm sure one day I will get one.  

I appreciate everyones input, and Ive done a lot of research.  I understand my price range limits the quality of what I can get, and I am not opposed to used, but just don't have the time to shop.  I also now understand why good ones are so expensive, surely a lot to get right in building one.  

All that said I am going to give CZ a go.  Of course JT's comments made me second guess that, haha.  Trying to decide between a couple different models now.  I know it may not last generations or hold up to lot's of shooting, but for my needs I think it will do just fine.

Thanks again everyone and I will report back what I decide and purchase!  Hopefully I can get it within the next few weeks.


----------

